# Fish to coexist with shrimp colony?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm looking for some fish that would peacefully coexist with my shrimp colony - meaning, fish that won't eat very small shrimp or at least won't eat enough of them to cause issues.

This is in a 10 gallon tank, heavily planted.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

guppies, maybe some very smaller tetras.


----------



## timbruun (Feb 23, 2010)

Endlers seem to do ok with shrimp as long as the small shrimp have places to hide.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Considering this is a small tank I would think Celestial Pearl Danios work well.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Those pearl danios look cool.
What about ember tetras? Aren't they like 0.75" max?


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a densely planted 10G with 5 C P Danios and hundreds of RCS. So far they fish do not seem to have bothered the shrimp population what so ever. I LOVE my CPD's.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

:faint2:


THOSE (Celestial Pearl Danios) are nice..... (Calling LFS now.... ) makes your typical (Beautiful, mind you) Harlequin Rasbora look like a booger...


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

timbruun said:


> Endlers seem to do ok with shrimp as long as the small shrimp have places to hide.


One would think so, eh? I had endlers in my 60P (18 gal) tank with cherries and a substrate covered with a dense, and I mean dense, mat of dwarf hairgrass. At first the cherries thrived. Eventually the endlers learned to "dig" themselves down into the grass and hunt the cherry babies deep within. They were ruthless and my cherry juveniles started disappearing. I've since removed all endlers and the cherry population is back on track.


----------



## nazspeed (Jan 25, 2009)

stay away from any live bearers ther to curious and that leads to fewer shrimp ( heck they eat there young...)


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

nazspeed said:


> stay away from any live bearers ther to curious and that leads to fewer shrimp ( heck they eat there young...)


LOL, i have a very very little livebearer, don't know the name, is about a centimeter and almost full grown and is living happy with cherries in my 2.5.  i had a colony of the fish and killed everyone by an overdose of excel...damn you black brush algea! damn you!!:twitch: will take a pic for ya tomorrow, a full size cherrie is almost twise the size


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

how about pygmy cories, kuhli loach, micro rasboras, clown killifish?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i finally got a chance with this little guy!! cute uh?


----------



## btan (Dec 20, 2009)

I would definitely recommend Celestial Pearl Danios or Microrasbora Ethyromicrons for tanks with shrimp. Though, most people in the hobby advise against putting any fish in the same tank with shrimp. I haven't found any problems with keeping any of the fish mentioned above with my shrimp.

Here's a poor picture that I took of my tank with the CPDs and CRS living in my tank.


----------



## VincentK (Apr 6, 2010)

Otos, that's probably the only fish that for sure won't eat shrimp or their babies.


----------

